
Airplanes and Kafka - keiferski
https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2002-nov-13-et-books13-story.html
======
keiferski
Wikipedia page about Kafka's story:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Aeroplanes_at_Brescia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Aeroplanes_at_Brescia)

The original German text:
[https://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Die_Aeroplane_in_Brescia](https://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Die_Aeroplane_in_Brescia)

A Google translated version (I can't seem to find an actual translation):
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fde.wikisource.org%2Fwiki%2FDie_Aeroplane_in_Brescia)

